# Wizdog



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

Has anyone used a Wizdog? Its a potty training aid. Does anyone know the website for the Yogi, it
s like a wizdog. Any info on it would help.Thanks


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

We had a wizdog device purchased directly from their website. I purchased it for my first Maltese who is pad trained. I didn't like that his paw would be "damp" or the fur would yellow because they would step on the potty pad where they had urinated...well, that was my main reason of purchase. I tried very hard at training him to use the wizdog, but it just didn't take. I think it's due to the grid, some dogs just don't like that feeling under their paw. Also, some dogs likes to circle around before they take a dump, so you would need a fairly large surface. We gave it about 3 months try before we donated it to a friend.

I think it would have been better if my dog wasn't paper trained already, such as if the Wizdog was his FIRST potty train experience. 

Maybe it will work for you, but we didn't have such luck. 

Hope this info will help in your decision.


----------



## Boston's mom (May 1, 2007)

> Has anyone used a Wizdog? Its a potty training aid. Does anyone know the website for the Yogi, it
> s like a wizdog. Any info on it would help.Thanks[/B]


I got Boston's Yogi from eBay. I got the larger one. It's great!!


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

Have you seen these? 

http://www.allpetsolutions.com/product/PPP-PH-1

http://www.patiopark.com/


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Have you seen these?
> 
> http://www.allpetsolutions.com/product/PPP-PH-1
> 
> http://www.patiopark.com/[/B]


I would buy them, if they werent 150 and 200 bux :shocked:


----------



## Kayla2384 (Oct 26, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=463296
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep on getting infor for Yogi the baseball guy, or the bear, are you sure its called a "Yogi"? Can you send a link of some sord, Thanx


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=463327
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just came across this post. In case you haven't found it yet, do you mean ugodog?

http://www.ugodog.net/?a_aid=51e63b82


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie was pad trained for quite a while--until he made up his mind he'd rather go outside, which isn't a big deal to me. Anyway, while he was pad trained we tried the wiz dog. He didn't take to it. I suppose I could have been more persistant, if I had to, but since I didn't really have to I didn't push it. i think if they are accustomed to having their feet on a soft pad when they go, getting accustomed to the grid on the wiz dog is tricky. These pups are picky to begin with. If you started with the wiz dog from day 1, I'm sure it would be a different story. Good luck.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have two Wizdogs and Koko was pad trained when he came home but he took to the Wizdog immediately, no problems at all with him going on the grid, but you can do it gradually by having the pad on top then slowly removing it till it's accepted.
We also bought two of those turf potties hoping Scooby would use them in the garage rather than go out in the weather, but no, he is definately an outsider only. Actually we used the turf potty base and grid to start Koko on the grid, then went to the Wizdog, he is not a circler like Scooby so he just goes on does his thing and that's it.
I love that patio potty, and believe it or not had we not had our Scooby outhouse made we would most certainly bought one of them, they look great


----------



## mpd2 (Mar 21, 2008)

If your dogs do not like the wizdog grid, you can try the Duragrid comfort tile or the "cross-ribbed matting" from www.duragrid.com

My dogs are trained to the trays and outside and it is wonderful for those times when we cannot get home on "their" schedule.


----------

